# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  vitamin B-6

## NebuliRaven

I was told awhile ago that vitamin B-6 helps in dream recollection, so I went and bought some sublingual B-6, the kind that dissolves in your mouth and goes right into your bloodstream so you absorb it all right away.  So I have been taking a tablet every night right as I am laying down to sleep and have noticed that I not only remember my dreams better but also that they are more clear and deeper than normal.  Anyone else ever heard of B-6 and dreams?  Personally they seem to work, give it a try and see what you think....

Peace,
Ra ::wizard:: ven

----------


## bwallace

> _Originally posted by NebuliRaven_
> *I was told awhile ago that vitamin B-6 helps in dream recollection, so I went and bought some sublingual B-6, the kind that dissolves in your mouth and goes right into your bloodstream so you absorb it all right away. *So I have been taking a tablet every night right as I am laying down to sleep and have noticed that I not only remember my dreams better but also that they are more clear and deeper than normal. *Anyone else ever heard of B-6 and dreams? *Personally they seem to work, give it a try and see what you think....*



I've been using a B6 supplement w/ glass of milk before bed for about 1-1/2 weeks now - haven't noticed a thing.... :Sad:

----------


## NebuliRaven

Try more of the B-6 and no milk.  Also, the sublingual B-6 is the way to go.  Let me know....

----------


## Ev

Vitamin B6 is *MAGIC* vitamin.

In combination with melatonin it produces "oscar winning" epic dreams.

if used in the middle of the night, combined with MILD, or WILD method, it produces a jolt of awareness, that triggers lucidity.


Another thing I've noticed is: I'm *much* more aware in my dreams. And Sometimes I have limited superpowers, which are very much fun to play with.

----------


## NebuliRaven

One time I took quite a bit of B-6 and had a wonderful dream where I flew around with fire streaming from my legs like a jet propulsion system and could fly right thru buildings and mountains and things...  It was superbly fantastic!  B-6 is good stuff, I read about someone taking a gram to a gram and a half of B-6 along with melatonin, where would one get such a concentrated high amount of B-6?  Liquid form or capsule or what?  I have sublingual that are only 25 MG each and I take about three every night and have super dreams so I am interested to take a gram, which would be the equivalant of about forty of the pills I am currently taking....  what the hell would happen then???

Peace and love,
RavenWind   ::wizard::

----------


## Ev

I wouldnt advise taking that much. 

(quote)
B6 is required to make serotonin from l-tryptophan, and increases serotonin functioning

(Possible) 200 mg/day has been reported to produce dependency, 2-6 grams taken over the course of several months can cause sensory neuropathy (numb extremities, loss of balance). 

There are no known toxic effects, however, doses in very large amounts taken for a prolonged time can cause nerve damage. 2000-6000 mg/day of vitamin B6 can create serious side effects like impairment of sensory nerves including burning sensations, pain in limbs, numb skin, clumsiness and loss of balance

Tobacco use decreases the absorption of Vitamin B6. 


http://nutritionfocus.com/nutrition_supple...vitamin_b6.html

----------


## Lucius

I took b vits for some time, to increase my recall abit, it sometimes sucks abit..I forgot parts of dreams, and lines that were said, but it didnt help shit...lol

----------


## CT

So B-6 doesnt really work? I was thinking of pickup up some pills.

----------


## NebuliRaven

B-6 totally works!  It helps with recall as well as lucidity and clarity.  But like anything, too much is not good.  As I said before, I take about 75 MG a night and it does wonders for my work in the dream time.  Try it for yourself and see, I am sure that everyone is different....

Good luck,
Peace and light,
RavenWind   ::wizard::

----------


## Xisdence

(its funny im actually replying to this thread after finding it on the second page of google after typing in sublingual B-6 after reading this original thread from the forum)

ive so far read that alot of sublingual B-6 vitamins come in 25mg doeses..is that the adverage?

alot of australian websites only offer normal capsule or tablket form but some are very concentrated..im not sure if i was reading total mg or each intake though??

----------


## Lowercase Society

So how much can one 'healthily' take per night?

I have 100mg tablets...will this do?

----------


## bwallace

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *So how much can one 'healthily' take per night?
> 
> I have 100mg tablets...will this do?*



I've been taking 100mg tables nightly, but I don't notice any affect one way or another on my dreams.  I have tended to notice details more, but that's just because I'm paying attention to it now as opposed to before I started taking B6 it wasn't that big a priority.

Is there an "effect" that's easily identifiable that will more or less prove the B6 is actually working?

----------


## Drifter

I just went out looking for Sublingual B-6 and couldnt find any and the pharmasist said she never heard of them then i looked on the net again and found Sublingual B-12 and it had B6 in it.....so did you buy Sublingual B-12 tablets??    ::hrm::

----------


## CT

Hmmm, might try this out along with melatonin. 
Can you just walk in a pharmacy and ask for a jar of melatonin ? ?

----------


## Lowercase Society

With antidepressants, such as Prozac, or any other serotonin re-uptakers take at least a month to start having an effect.

It could be the same thing with ANY drug that effects neurological functioning...

----------


## Millie

Vitamin B-6 is a "co-enzyme".  The other enzyme that it partners with is magnesium. When the two are taken in combination, they are both much more effective. Magnesium deficiency is common, and when that is the case, the vitamin B-6 will have trouble working.
Magnesium is needed for a calm sleep, high blood pressure and blood sugar problems. This combo is needed for carpel tunnel also.
When taking sopplements, give the deficiency time to resolve before expecting noticable results. If you are lacking magnesium, for example, your B-6 will not work for dream recall until you have taken enough of the combo to resolve the deficiency.

Millie

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Millie_
> *Vitamin B-6 is a \"co-enzyme\". *The other enzyme that it partners with is magnesium. When the two are taken in combination, they are both much more effective. Magnesium deficiency is common, and when that is the case, the vitamin B-6 will have trouble working.
> Magnesium is needed for a calm sleep, high blood pressure and blood sugar problems. This combo is needed for carpel tunnel also.
> When taking sopplements, give the deficiency time to resolve before expecting noticable results. If you are lacking magnesium, for example, your B-6 will not work for dream recall until you have taken enough of the combo to resolve the deficiency.
> 
> Millie*



Hello Millie
Welcome and thanks for the information. there is a lot of here say when it comes to supplements - It gets confusing. this works that works bla bla!

----------


## Millie

Howetzer:
Thanks for the welcome. Yes there is a lot of heresay, but I get my information from research and documented results. And then there is personal experience. I have no use for heresay on this or any other subject.

B-6, by the way, should be taken in the morning. It can keep you awake if taken at bed time. Divide the magnesium dose so you take half at bed time and half in the morning with the B-6. Never take it on an empty stomach. It can cause nausea.
Women who take birth control pills or other hormone replacement tend to develope a B-6 deficiency that tends to be accompanied by depression. A visit to the doctor gets them a prescription for an antidepressant instead of the lacking B-6.  ::roll::  
And they can't remember their dreams....

Millie

----------


## MonkeyElk

what are common signs of a magnesium deficiency?? i've experimented with b-6 and haven't experienced any better dream recall, and often trouble falling asleep after taking it, along w/melatonin.  should i wait a month??  should i get some magnesium??

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Millie_
> *Howetzer:
> Thanks for the welcome. Yes there is a lot of heresay, but I get my information from research and documented results. And then there is personal experience. I have no use for heresay on this or any other subject.
> 
> B-6, by the way, should be taken in the morning. It can keep you awake if taken at bed time. Divide the magnesium dose so you take half at bed time and half in the morning with the B-6. Never take it on an empty stomach. It can cause nausea.
> Women who take birth control pills or other hormone replacement tend to develope a B-6 deficiency that tends to be accompanied by depression. A visit to the doctor gets them a prescription for an antidepressant instead of the lacking B-6.  
> And they can't remember their dreams....
> 
> Millie*



Ah. More good info. I was taking B-6 at night and on an empty stomach, hoping to improve dream recall. I slept like crap and felt like crap.
-How long does the B vitamin stay in your sysytem? I understand that it is a vitamin that the body does not store, Correct?
By the way, I did not mean to imply that your comments were here say!!!  ::D:

----------


## baconmastermind

Now that I think about it... I'm not gonna take b6. For one, I don't want to become dependant on it, and I kind of would like to keep my nerves. I guess I should get used to writing in a dream journal and doing reality checks.

----------


## lor4x

> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *Tobacco use decreases the absorption of Vitamin B6.*



anyone else here smoke and use B6?  how much do you take?  what does everyone else think i should take? eh... i've been thinking about quitting anyways, here's an actual reason to  :;-): .

-lor4x

----------


## GodSpeedDreamer

im not sure where u ppl live or if u can find this n the stores around u.
but i can get them here n gas stations party stores. they have been around here for 1 month. its a drink. its called stacker 2 stinger y2j
{yellow jackets} it has a vit b pack i wish i had an empty can here with me to tell ya ingred.
i was on  another thread that this one was posted on.

funny i was taking this alot with other supplements and such for 2 yrs or so. then for the last 3 wks i stopped... and 4 hrs before i came on the site i took it seeing the post on it. also i was lucid and great recall for long time. but these last 3 wks... not 1 lucid{that might mean ill lucid tonight  ::D: } and my dream recall been bad... this also tends to mean im n for a bigdream.... :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Boof

what is sublingual B-6?? is it the same as vitamine b-6?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by baconmastermind_
> *Now that I think about it... I'm not gonna take b6. For one, I don't want to become dependant on it, and I kind of would like to keep my nerves. I guess I should get used to writing in a dream journal and doing reality checks.*



Your body does not store B vitamins and it is not a catagory of supplements that you can become dependent on. Of coarse too much of anything is not good. 
Try foods with the b vitamins in them. get them the natural way. I think I heard bananas are good for that ?!?

----------


## Howie

Found some posts about Vitamin -B- 
Vitamin B-6 
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3561 
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....ight=vitamin+b6 
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3343






> _Originally posted by LucidOne_
> *You can buy a suppliment which contains just B-6 at the grocery store, or any nutrition store. This site seems to have a lot of info on B-6, including natural sources found in foods: *
> 
> National Institue of Health:http://www.cc.nih.gov/ccc/supplements/vitb6.html*

----------


## Placebo

During my search about B6, I was led to believe that it has a very short effect on your dreams (after taking the pill)

As such, people seem to suggest that you should take it before bed (with eg melatonin... which I might add often comes WITH B6)
Or even better, after 6 hours of sleep

I'm not trying to contradict everyone, just trying to find the truth  :wink2: 
B6 and Melatonin haven't done much for me yet ... at least not for my dreams...

----------


## brian

Ok, I bought some vitamin B6 pills at 50mg per pill. Do I need melatonin to go along with it? I haven't had any LD experience, and am a major newbie. Just started my dream journal last night. Any tips?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by brian_
> *Ok, I bought some vitamin B6 pills at 50mg per pill. Do I need melatonin to go along with it? I haven't had any LD experience, and am a major newbie. Just started my dream journal last night. Any tips?*



Since there is plenty of information on vitamin B & melotonin in this thread I won't feel bad about going of the topic a bit for *Brain* and comment on the dream journal.
NO MATTER HOW TIRED .....SIT UP AND WRITE IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Skritch

*Hmmm. funny I have never had to tak B-6 to have good dream recolledtion! I guess it varies from person to person.*

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by brian_
> *Ok, I bought some vitamin B6 pills at 50mg per pill. Do I need melatonin to go along with it? I haven't had any LD experience, and am a major newbie. Just started my dream journal last night. Any tips?*



Yep  ::D: 

Firstly - Remember that this stuff won't GIVE you lucid dreams on a platter... theres no drug for that AFAIK

Secondly - Careful with all this.. it might only complicate things for you. For example, melatonin and B6 make my dreams harder to recall.. not better. Don't know why  :smiley:  Its not the norm.

----------


## brian

Thanks for all your help! I've been working on it for a while, haven't had to use my B6 too often. The only problem I have is recalling my dreams in regular wake-up time. I'd love to be able to recall them without waking up at 6:30 AM first, haha. Other than that, I see progress, just very slow progress. I haven't exactly had a full lucid dream yet, just instances where I think "hey, it's almost like a dream!" but then something else happens and I lose my notion of it being a dream. I'm quite satisfied with just being able to _remember_ my dreams, it's fun to talk about.

----------


## gameover

Speaking from my experiences, melatonin(3mg) is amazing. Puts me right to sleep, and with the 10mg B6 also inside of it, keeps my brain active. I take the melatonin/B6 and then go to sleep 30 minutes later, and then take 100mg B6. My dreams have been intense, and the B6 cant keep me awake because I fall asleep within minutes of taking it. Plus what I like about the melatonin, is when I wake up early for a WBTB or WILD, I can stay up for 90 minutes and go right to sleep. I cant say yet if the B6 has helped me at all, really. I know my dreams have been a bit crazier, but it hasnt helped me get lucid, to my knowledge. Im gonna try it for a bit more and see where it goes. But I'm definately a fan of melatonin. Amazing stuff.

----------


## InFeStEd

You guys are.. geezzzz, You DONT have to take drugs to enhance your "dream recall" thing. Taking drugs for prolonged times is very dangerous. Vitamin B6 in not like the other vitamins (which are acids), its pyroxine. I just can'T explain how mad/sad I am about ppl tkaing drugs to recall their dream. Use brain training, thats about it, drugs wont do... geezzzzz
sorry i can't explain what i mean very well, you guys are soo deciveing, and yes, b6 is addictive.

(Remember that most drugs that end with "ine" (caffeine, nicotine...) are mostly addictive (when not used with moderation))

geeezzzzz

----------


## gameover

> You guys are.. geezzzz, You DONT have to take drugs to enhance your \"dream recall\" thing. Taking drugs for prolonged times is very dangerous. Vitamin B6 in not like the other vitamins (which are acids), its pyroxine. I just can'T explain how mad/sad I am about ppl tkaing drugs to recall their dream. Use brain training, thats about it, drugs wont do... geezzzzz *
> sorry i can't explain what i mean very well, you guys are soo deciveing, and yes, b6 is addictive. [/b]



Gee, I didn't know you cared so much  :smiley:  Glad that someone posted some concern, but I'm far from concerned about developing an B6 habbit. I do have an addictive personality and have finally quit everything, with the exception of sugar, that I am addicted to. But with B6 its more of an experiment that I'm going to try just for a bit. I would never want myself to be dependant on anything for my dreams and Im not now. Last night I took no melatonin and no b6 and I had the best lucid dream Ive had all week. But tonight Im gonna take 200mg B6. High dose, but B6 is not toxic in doses even much higer than that. Its the constant usage that can cause damage to your nerves.

But of course it's good for everyone to take exteme caution with anything you're putting in your body. When you take 3mg melatonin remember that that's 10 times the amount thats naturally in your body, and that 100mg B6 is 5,000% the Daily Value. 200mg 10,000%!!! Your body should not have this all of the time.

----------


## InFeStEd

Normal recommended value of b6 is 2 to 4mg for men. (per day)

Please be carefull, and b6 wont be effective with b3 (synergi)

----------


## gameover

> Normal recommended value of b6 is 2 to 4mg for men[/b]



Wow. And they're selling me 100mg supplements. CAnt be too hazardous Im sure....(famous last words  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Turkeh

I just read the back of my B6 jar





> _Originally posted by jar_
> *
> Each B6 tablet typically provides vitamin B6 100mg 5000% of the recommended daily allowance*



Eeep!

Thing is the directions say take one a day with food.... WTF :-)

----------


## gameover

Took 200 mg of B6 last night and my dreams were all very dramatic and movie-like. I didnt have any lucid dreams though. My dream this mornng I was draft-dodging worl war II with someone else and running around, getting a gun, planning our hid out, cliff diving, and for some reason at the end, pretending to be a doctor.....pretty crazy. But I think I'm gonna take a B6 break now  :tongue2:   ANd I've already stopped taking melatonin.

----------


## jlambie

i tried a 200mg dose aswell two nights ago and didnt have any dream recall at all....i'm taking a three day break for B6 and going back to my 100 mg doses...it seemed to work the best for me.

----------


## gameover

Or should we try 300mg????  ::D:

----------


## Ev

Lol. it's not the amount, but timing. I had WILD induced by 10 mg of B6.
At the same time there are accounts when I took 100 mg and felt nothing.

usually it takes some time to work :/ experiment with it in low doses and you'll find it.

----------


## gameover

I have noticed the best results when I take it as Im going to sleep. How do you time it Ev?

----------


## Ev

So far I dont know how to time it perfectly.

After numerous experiments, it seem to work after 80 min or so for me...

that is: if you hit your REM period, you have a very big chance of becoming lucid.

----------


## jlambie

I also take mine with a full stomach....usually banana products.....or trix cereal
...  ::D:

----------


## kthurmus

Hey I was just wondering if there is a method that works better with B6? Like M.I.L.D, or W.I.L.D Or does it not really matter?

----------


## Amethyst Star

I also have a question.  Can the B-6 tablets be ground up and put in anything?  I don't have trouble swallowing pills at all, but the ones I bought are 100mg and I'm not sure if I should start out on that.  Unfortunately the pills are so stinking small I'm not sure if I could cut them or do something else.  Putting it in a powder form I could divide it up into 2 or more doses, I think.  I haven't taken any yet because I had some questions.

What do you think?

-Amé

----------


## seirindipity

I take B6 regularely for   health benifits..I took 2 one afternoon and felt like a zombie, I was light headed, and shakey. There is no other explanation besides that i had too much B6. I am starting on Melatonin tonight, not b/c I want help with LD, i have them alot, but b/c I havent been sleeping well lately. After reading this, it should be interesting to see what happens..good luck to everyone else   :smiley:

----------


## Raylin

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Normal recommended value of b6 is 2 to 4mg for men
> 			
> ...



Hehe...No, it's not really dangerous, though it could be if you take that much frequently for more than a few weeks. I think large supplements like that are really only meant for people with medical conditions.

----------


## gameover

B6 works best with DILD I think.

EDIT: and melatonin helps WBTB if taken before going to sleep at night.

----------


## monochromic

Can anyone tell me when you think the best time to take B6 is ? As ev said:





> _Originally posted by Ev_
> *So far I dont know how to time it perfectly.
> After numerous experiments, it seem to work after 80 min or so for me...
> that is: if you hit your REM period, you have a very big chance of becoming lucid.*



Then wouldn't it be best to wake up after about 5 hours of sleep or so, and take b6, and then go to sleep again, since your REM periods are longer in the morning and atleast i personally seem to be more likely to have LD's in the morning. Or is the B6 active all through the night if you take it just before you go to bed ?

----------


## dagr8n8

i take mine right b4 i go to bed with fish oil pills to help absorbition of the videmins and with other vitmans

----------


## s0berbob

can malatonin hurt you? is it natural like a vitamin? cuz i dont wanna take any unnatural pills. Not that ima hippy, but i dont wanna be a drugg-addict

----------


## gameover

Melatonin is one of the best things synthesized things you can put inside your bodyu. It helps set your natural sleep cycle..so youre not dependent on it to sleep and dont need to take it every night. Melatonin also doesnt "knock you out" like sleeping pills. It relaxes your body and makes your mind alert(good for dreaming  :smiley:  ) Research it and you can find quite a list of the ways melatonin is good for you.

I lopve melatonin...and Im no melatonin addict. Ive only taken it a maybe 7 times.

----------


## Ronk

gday ppl i used to take a lot of b-6 aswell i think mines in 50mg tablets, it says 1 a day, and i took usually 2 a night every few nights when i was going to get a decent enough sleep, and i found it worked really well, but i also think its probably not good to take to many, although if its just a small overdose its not too bad because you can just urinate it out, or so ive heard, correct me if you konw better, but yeah im a b-6 supporter.

----------


## monochromic

I've been taking 100mg per night for a week and i havn't seen any results whatsoever, i don't remember my dreams much more than i use to, and i've not had any more LD's because of them, and i don't want to up the dosage, 200mb seems a bit to much. But it's tempting just to see what happens, because at the moment, nothing is...

----------


## Tron

AWWWW I bought vitamin B-12   :Mad:

----------


## the beauty who sleeps

> _Originally posted by Tron_
> *AWWWW I bought vitamin B-12 *



Awww ... well I might be wrong but I think all of the B vitamin's (to a degree) help with dream recall, though it's B6 that works the most.  

And I just had to reply to this when I noticed your avatar/picture.  It's FRANK!!!!  That is so freaky I just watched that movie tonight for the first time.  Awesome movie.   I even had to do a reality check when I saw your avatar because it was just too weird having just watched it earlier tonight.  Unfortunately I was awake.  I think.  Unless I'm just dreaming of typing this.

----------


## Yume

I don't think the vitamins do much. I think it is just that people are more confident when they take the pills thinking they really can with the help of the pills. It is just confidence that controls everything.

----------


## Tron

> _Originally posted by the beauty who sleeps+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(the beauty who sleeps)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Tron
> 			
> 		
> ...



ahahah! Yah, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. "Why are you wearing that silly man suit?"   ::D:

----------


## the beauty who sleeps

> _Originally posted by Tron_
> * ahahah! Yah, it's probably my favourite movie of all time. \"Why are you wearing that silly man suit?\" *



Yep, it was an awesome movie.   The more I thought about it afterwards, the more complex it became! lol  I'm getting the DVD next week so I can watch it again and again.

----------


## Glitter

> _Originally posted by NebuliRaven_
> *B-6 totally works!  It helps with recall as well as lucidity and clarity. *



You sure that it's not just the fact that you believe it to work like a charm? Selfsuggestion also seems to work for some people. There's also a term that medical professionals call placebo when it comes to pills and such. Has there been actual clinical testing in the area of B6, or is this all just hearsay from one person to another?

----------


## voidofform

hey man,  don't mess up the placebo's.  its all i got!!!

----------


## Glitter

> _Originally posted by voidofform_
> *hey man,  don't mess up the placebo's.  its all i got!!!*



Hehe, sorry mate. It really wasn't my intent =))

----------


## L-Trip-To-Fan

When I was younger I took a lot of vitamins.  Particularly B vitamins.  I noticed whenever I took L-Phenylalanine, I would have cosmic color dreams often developing into lucids.  It was during that time that I read about a new technique called Dream Spinning.  With the technique, i had my first real controllable lucid dreams.

For a long time after I couldn't do it anymore.  I thought it was because I am getting older.  But, I also stopped taking vitamins.  Since then. it would happen spontaneously, but not with the same intensity or control.

Just last night I happen to take a multi B vitamin and guess what.  I had a spontaneous spin.  Maybe because I am getting older, but I think the vitamins do make a difference.

if i had to make a theory, i would say that dream spinning requires a lot more brain energy than normal dreaming.  that would explain why its so hard to attain and why vitamin supplements help you get there and keep it there.

anyway, i wouldnt recommend dosing.  vitamin b i dont think is porblematic but i've heard some not so great things about L-Phen.  all the same, i am enthusiatic about the experience and will give the vitamin B6 plus melatonin thing a try.  if that doesnt work i will then add the L-Trip and or L-Phan and post my findings.

THANKS

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by NebuliRaven_
> *I was told awhile ago that vitamin B-6 helps in dream recollection, so I went and bought some sublingual B-6, the kind that dissolves in your mouth and goes right into your bloodstream so you absorb it all right away.  So I have been taking a tablet every night right as I am laying down to sleep and have noticed that I not only remember my dreams better but also that they are more clear and deeper than normal.  Anyone else ever heard of B-6 and dreams?  Personally they seem to work, give it a try and see what you think....
> 
> Peace,
> Raven*



B-6 is also good in counteracting the deleterious effects of monosodium glutomate as it tends to aggrevate carpal tunnel syndrome.  It's good stuff.  But many nutritionists advise against an imbalanced taking of isolated B Vitamins, so perhaps it would be wise to take B-6 in conjunction with a full complex of B Vitamins.  Also, many people complain that B Vitamins behave a bit like stimulants, and may impede sleep.  So it might be good to either take them in the morning, or to take the B Vitamins along with a soporific supplement such as Melatonin.

I once had a dream in which an Archetypical Character, something of a Wise Old Wizard, gave me a lecture on the benefits of B-6 in supporting the Body's Spiritual Energy System.  Apparently the energy comes up the legs and Vitamin B-6 gives the nerves and energy channels a greater capacity to carry added energy without being burned up.   He also pointed out another thing -- while some Gurus and Yoga Teachers recommend slowing down Energy Frequencies to very slow rates, for Higher Spiritual Awareness -- Theta and Beta States -- this Old Dream Wizard of mine warned that it was at these very Slow Rates of Vibration where the nerves and energy channels could be in the most danger, not just of being burned but of actually being vibrated back and forth severely enough to actually rupture and break, but if the Energy Frequency is increased just enough, then it all smooths out.  The difference is as between jerking back and forth, and rotating evenly.

----------


## eyeofgames

Any B-6 in food?

----------


## vizionary.net

I went to the pharmacy and picked up a bottle of 90 tablets, at 250mg a pill, plus 50 mg of Vitamine C. 

Is it best to take the pill before sleeping on a  full stomach? Or is it best to take it during the day?

----------


## clarkkent

The placebo thing only matters if you're doing scientific studies. Is there any scientific study on B6? I think there was one about remembering dreams, but nothing on inducing lucidity. This does not mean B6 does not induce it sometimes, only that it isn't proven scientifically yet.

----------


## irishcream

> _Originally posted by eyeofgames_
> *Any B-6 in food?*



I think bananas have it..but you'd have to eat loads...

----------


## Ev

bananas contain some B6 and a lot of potassium  :smiley:  they definitely have an effect on your dreams!

250 mg of B6 is way too much. Try finding 20 or 50 mg tablets.  take it after some sleep (about 3-6 hrs)

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I'm 100% sure someone on this site wrote a list of all foods that contained "B-6".

I used to take B-6 for about 2 months, i didnt see any major difference in my dreams.

----------


## Ev

Oh yeah, I completely forgot about one little fact  :tongue2:  I'm taking melatonin just about every night. The combination of B6 and melatonin alters your dreams. 

Ordinarily your pineal gland produces melatonin and you need a very small amount (maybe 500 ug) to fall asleep naturally.  I dont know what happens when someone takes 3 mg or so.   

quote from wikipedia : "Additionally, it has been found that the pineal gland manufactures trace amounts of the psychedelic chemical dimethyltryptamine, or DMT. *This endogeous chemical in the human brain is believed to play a role in dreaming and possibly near-death experiences and other mystical states. It has been suggested by the researcher Jace Callaway that DMT is connected with visual dreaming*."


 it is very likely that B6, melatonin and trace amounts of DMT produced by pineal gland are connected. For example the excess of melatonin may be broken down and reused to create DMT. 

This might explain the alien quality of melatonin + B6 dreams

----------


## irishcream

does melatonin help you sleep?
i find since i've come back from america, my body clock is well and truly hammered, i suffered with insomnia before i left, but now it's a whole lot worse, to the point i go to sleep at 11pm Florida time, which is like four am here in england, and then wake up at 6am Florida time, which is like, gone 11 am English time.  I really need to sort this out.

----------


## vizionary.net

I've been told by many pharmacists that the use of Melatonin deeply relaxes your body (and should be taken before you plan on sleeping), and will eventually put you into a deep sleep.
I inquired about it before I bought Vitamin B6, and she told me that Melatonin is great with B6, but I still didn't purchase the melatonin because I don't want to overdue it too quick. 
Maybe in a couple months if I'm getting little results with the B6. 
I've taken them twice, the first night I had a really vivid dream that became lucid, but the moment I became lucid I woke up. 
The next night  I don't recall having any dreams, and it's been about two weeks since then.
So we'll see what happens.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Gatorade makes a new fitness water called Propel, that I've been drinking alot of, lately, usually while working out before going to bed. It has alot of B-6, and a little B-12 in it. Every night I end up drinking it, I notice a deep intensification of my dreams. After falling back into the practice of lucid dreaming, I've made it a point to buy a bottle at least 3-4 times a week. Stuff works great.

----------


## Awhislyle

> _Originally posted by the beauty who sleeps_
> *
> 
> Yep, it was an awesome movie. * The more I thought about it afterwards, the more complex it became! lol *I'm getting the DVD next week so I can watch it again and again.*



hahaha I searched "why are you wearing that silly man suit" in google and this was the second result lol

edit* 
And to make thisd relevant, that propel stuff is really good, thought when I work out I just like water, but I just drink propel all the time I have 2 big 24 apcks in my garage lol, ill have to start drinking them before I go to sleep

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, man. Down a propel  like 15-30 mins before you go to bed, and set your mind to remembering your dream activity, which I'm sure you already do if you are an LD'r. And feel free to let us know if you notice a change like I have. Now the only different variable is, if you have alot of it, and you drink it everyday, the fact that you have so much b-6 in your may mean you are naturally experiencing denser dream activity than I am, cause I only end up drinking a couple of them a week. Hmm...Thats very possible.

----------


## Kajtek Arjinder

First thing in the morning, I'm going to the drug store and buy some B-6... I'll test it out and see what happens.

----------


## D. O.

Or it could simply be placebo.

----------


## TheUnknown

Well.. partially it is.. partially it isn't.  B-6 definetly plays around with the mind.  Anything below 50mg is most likely just placebo effect.. but down 500mg and you WILL feel the effects the next day (a zombielike feeling).  If you do have an LD with a good amount of it in your system, the dreams will be very very strange.  But its not going to give you LD's every night.. even if you down 500mg or more.  Another effect is that it'll make sleep lighter.

----------


## LucidApple

Remember at to high dosages it can give nerve damage.
There is a vitamin dosage list at DV somewhere..look it up!

Well it helps a bit is my experience but not a big deal.

For dream recall there are better methods then vit b6.

----------


## TheUnknown

I'd like to update my post.  

1. High dosages, all studies show the damage to be temporary.  The high doses I took short-term were hit-and-miss, and included side effects the next day.  

2. I've noticed that a smaller dose taken more long-term is MUCH more effective.  From what i've heard a couple places, B6 increases seratonin production and since dreams burn seratonin, more seratonin is good.  I take 50mg time-realeased twice a day.  This past week I started it and the first 3 days, it did nothing.  Then I started to have faint recall.  Now my recall is very vivid.  The only side effects I've had from this longer-term low dosage is better dream recall and daily memory.  

Thats about it.. i'll keep you posted.

----------


## jarrell

how much b6 is in propel

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Well There is 25% of your daily recommened value in propel i mean.

In propel there is 25% Vitamin B6

The 25% is how much is in one bottle of your total daily value. So in other words drinking 4 bottles of propel will give you your daily recommened value of B6

----------


## AlternateReality

4 cups of cereal also has 100% B6, im gonna try that tonight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've been taking 3mg melatonin almost every night, and 100mg B-6 tablets a couple of nights a week.  
Wow.   :Eek:  
Lol. Vivid dreams like a mofo. If I got more sleep, I'd probably not be so tired while jumping up for work that I'd have enough time to write down the ones I remember.
Heh...Guess thats what I gotta work on now.  :smiley:

----------


## Revision

I've been drinking this stuff for a long time and it just so happens to be loaded with vitamin b-6(200%) and b-12(195%). Those numbers are per serving * 4 servings in a bottle.
http://www.bolthouse.com/html/cs_vanilla_juice_n.html





> Nutrition Facts
> Serving size: 8 fl. Oz (240g)
> Amount per serving:
> Calories: 160	Calories from fat 28
> 
> Total Fat 3g
>  * Saturated Fat 1g
> Cholesterol 0mg
> Sodium 60mg
> ...



]http://www.bolthouse.com/html/cs_nutrition...html[/url]

Tastes great too by the way. =)

----------


## djzura

try waking up in the middle of the night, and pop 2 multivitamins, and some ginsana for a lucid-brain supercharge.  ::D:

----------


## djzura

recommended daily values are only based on the minimum for survival. something going beyond daily physical would seem to require more  ::shock::

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by djzura_
> *try waking up in the middle of the night, and pop 2 multivitamins, and some ginsana for a lucid-brain supercharge.*



Well your digestion system is just out totally shut down during the night, so that wouldn't really work  ::D: 

And about your other post: It's allmost impossible to overdose B6, you would have to take 2 grams. Taking 2 times the advised amount of B6 is still certainly heathly.

----------


## djzura

digestion slows but is not shut down  ::D:

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by djzura_
> *digestion slows but is not shut down*



You could allso grind the pills and sniff them up  ::D: 

Or just half an hour before you went to bed, how long does B6 'work' anyway. I think kindof long doesn't it?

----------


## dudesuperior

It should work in around 6-8 hours shouldn't it?- this is how fast it takes to digest it n' stuff. It could be quiker since they are so small.   :Question:

----------


## Gez

Could omseone point me in the direction of some food containing vitamin b?

----------


## Placebo

bananas
But you'd have to eat so many in order to get the same dosage as a pill, it would be pretty pointless.

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *bananas
> But you'd have to eat so many in order to get the same dosage as a pill, it would be pretty pointless.*



Yeah I kind of noticed that too....

But those pills have like 50 times what you _need_ not to feel crap  n shit.  But it's impossible to reach that with banana's, true =)

Guess I will have to get sum pills anyway... Just makes me look like someone with aids : (

----------


## Pdoubledreaming

i take 200mg B6 tablets about an hour before i go to bed,and 200mg is 10,000% the daily percent and i have yet to notice any side effects other than really increased recall and vividness...i know recall at least two full length and highly detailed dreams a night...i also take it wtih 2-1mg melatonin sublingual tablets and those also help.

----------


## Thorz

Last night I took 
6mg melatonin 
1.35g valerian root 
800mg b6

At first it was easy to fall asleep but then about 2 hours later I woke up and I could not fall back asleep for about an hour and I woke up about 5 times after that. I also noticed dream recall very bad and I remember close to nothing from last night. I think I had to much of everything. Please do not call me crazy for taking these high doses, I was just experimenting and I researched a ton of each before taking. Tonight I am going to try 3mg melatonin, 900mg valerian, and 200mg b6.

----------


## Slacker

What food is B6 naturally found in, if anything?

----------


## Thorz

It is found in small amounts in all kinds of food, most under 1mg per serving. Do a google search if more interested.

----------


## carlhungis

Last night I tried 50mg of B6 and 3mg of melatonin before bed.

I had 4 vivid dreams, long dreams.  I definately think that the melatonin is helpful because of the stimulant side effect of the B6.  I was very satified with the results.  I also took 50mg when I woke up today.  I took a nap on one of my breaks and had another very long vivid dream.  


So, in my opinion B6 =   ::D:

----------


## Thorz

Couple nights I tried 200mg b6 and 3mg melatonin and I had no dream recall at all and I woke up a couple times and found it diffucult to fall back asleep. Last night I tried 100mg b6 and another 3mg of melatonin and I had no dream recall at all inthe morning but as the day went by I remembered more and more and I come to find out I had at least 3 different dreams but I only remember small parts of them. I think too much b6 is kind of bad because it stimulates your brain too much or something. Today im going to try taking the b6 6 hours before sleep and see how that goes.

----------


## Newatthis

I bought a pack of 100 mg Supplements today, will it be relatively safe for me to take 1 with water before i go to sleep. Also, will it work if i take it then, or should i take it earlier or later and with something else? Also, is there any reccomended minimum age or anything as to who should take it, I would assume not because its water soluble and a vitamin but, no harm in being careful.

----------


## Atreyu

I can't remember if its B-6 or B-3, but boy tha is some nasty stuff!!!!!!  ::barf::  Do not get that poo.   ::banana::    and he dances...

----------


## Kc7ooo5

have you ever thought that since you think that something will give a desired effect, you really get what youre looking for, but not because of what you had, but because you just aimed for it and it happened. uhh hopefully that wasnt confusing. but its just liek lucky charms..maybe..., how if you use one you think you're getting its lucky powers so to speak, but instead you just do better because you believed you could.

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Kc7ooo5_
> *have you ever thought that since you think that something will give a desired effect, you really get what youre looking for, but not because of what you had, but because you just aimed for it and it happened. uhh hopefully that wasnt confusing. but its just liek lucky charms..maybe..., how if you use one you think you're getting its lucky powers so to speak, but instead you just do better because you believed you could.*



You mean placebo? We call that placebo.

----------


## Placebo

Yep, that's a placebo effect, and 'positive thinking'
If you believe that something will happen, often the mind is capable of making it happen.
Particularly with your own body and environmental situation.

A placebo is usually a medicine that is given to a sick patient, that consists of sugar or some other unrelated ingredient.
The patient recovers, believing the pills actually work.

Now, who can tell me what a nocebo is ?  ::D:

----------


## carlhungis

A nocebo (Latin for "I will harm") is something that should be ineffective but which causes symptoms of ill health.

----------


## PhilipJFry

Yesterday:

300mg B6 (and 100mg caffeine, irrelevant?) in the morning.

600mg Valerian root (The medicament is called Sedonium, anyone heard of that?) in the evening

The result is, I had some very long and vivid dreams in the night, *but I don't remember them!*. I just remember a dream I had in the morning... So I really need help with recall... (I'm keeping a journal already)

----------


## ShYne123

I have a question...i have a vitamin B deficiancy LOL and i have vitamin B complex..i read sumwere on forums the complex is bad for dream re-call so i accuily stoped taking it...Now i have one more question...what would you really think is better...b6 w/ melonin?  
OR Celea Z...Or Blue lotus...(smoked, drank, eate) anyway? Chnaces are im going to buy one of thoughs if i dont get a lucid soon.

----------


## Aeiis

Was looking around the trusty medicine cabinet for B6 and came upon B-Complex which only contains 2 mg of B-6 per pill. Also found something that includes Kelp, Lecithin, and B-6 which contains 16.7 mg of B-6 per.

Either of these worth taking?

----------


## ShYne123

Lol i posted my last comment on this post a while ago, so no one else will prolly reply...im not sure im a nub too but....i think it said sumwere that complex isnt good.

----------


## iamthecheese007

im going to try that.  ::-P:

----------


## ShYne123

Lol why the heck is this topic on the top of my "view your posts" LOL it hasnt been responded to in like a year.

And hey thats me two posts up a year ago&#33;

----------


## BohmaN

haha ShYne123 that&#39;s funny  :smiley: .

ON TOPIC: I will buy some B6 soon and try it out. 50mg 3 times a week I&#39;ve heard should be a good dose? Or am I wrong? I&#39;ve also heard that you should take the pills in the middle of the night, NOT before falling aleep. EV told me that if you take the pill right before bed the B6 will probably be in your urine when you need it most, that is to say, during your longer REM-periods... Can anyone validate this?

----------


## ShYne123

well, i take b-complex its all around better for you and prolly works better.

On top of b6 it has 12 and other stuff thats just good for your brian -all over&#33;   ::D:  
Lol.

I have bcomplex-100 (which has 100mg of b6 in it) 
I just started taking it again, i only did for like a month last year when i made ^^ that post lol and during that time i had my two best lucids (excluding lastnights&#33;&#33 :wink2: 

Anyway, i reccommend taking it a few hours into sleep, this way you get the full blasting effect during your sleep&#33;
(great dream recall/vividness and possible lucity) Its isnt a GOD pill lol, some nights i take it and i have no recall at all, but most 90% of the time i can tell the difference.

I dont take it everynight so my body dosnt get used to it, i mix it up like every other night.

I also take DMAE with it (research it, its REALly good for rats&#33 :wink2:    --&#62;so its prolly good for us and its like 5&#036; per bottle lol.

I also find it easyer to wake up in the morning when i do this.

EDIT: Grammer

----------


## arbz

I thought about buying melatonin supplements. After reading the thread and doing some research, I came up with this:





> *Melatonin useless for sleeplessness - study*
> February 10 2006 at 03:34AM
> 
> Paris - People who buy melatonin in the belief that it will cure jet lag or other forms of sleeplessness are wasting their money, a study published in Saturday's British Medical Journal (BMJ) says.
> 
> Melatonin is a hormone secreted in the pineal gland, a small organ about one centimetre long located at the base of the brain. It is indirectly stimulated by light received through the eyes.
> 
> The gland plays a key role in circadian rhythms - the body's state of alertness in response to daylight or darkness - and from this has been born the "alternative" therapy of taking melatonin rather than a sleeping pill to compensate for disrupted sleep.
> 
> ...



Link: http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?s...9519342602A141

I've got no experience with melatonin supplements, so I can't judge the article myself. Can anyone here say that melatonin definitely aids in falling asleep?

The only supplement I take is a multivitamin (one of those that dissolve in water) once every few days in the morning. It contains 6,0 mg Vitamin B6 (300&#37; RDA). From my experience I can definitely say that there's no correlation at all between my dream vividness and the intake of Vitamin B6 (albeit not being much in my case compared to some users here).

----------


## Secret Neo

ya i just learned now that beef has like 100&#37;+ of what ur daily value is. and earlier i just had a big new york strip for dinner, some milk just now and soon some v8 juice. so i'm like made of b6 tonight.

----------


## thedogsmeow

Ok to start, I take Vitamin B for energy and concentration, not for lucid dreaming. I started taking a B-12 microlozenge, which is a super-concentrated vitamin, in the morning. Then I added a Vitamin E. Now I switched to a Vitamin B multi-complex in the morning along with the Vitamin E. I didn't really notice a change in my dreams, as when I remember my dreams they are usually always vivid. 

As far as vitamins for lucid dreaming goes... is it only B-6 that seems to work for dreaming? I wonder if B-12 would work as well?

----------


## SEBSTER

WOW hey i have a question...
DO U GUYS THINK THAT *VITAMIN WATER* STUFF WORKS?
i mean if u get the one with vitamin B6....i heard it tastes like shit though

----------


## J.K

*Plaese read this,  its very important.*

  I just found this on Wikipedia that excess intake of Vitamin B6 has ill effects on your nerves. You might even not remain  able to walk properly!!!

 But yes, it also increases your dream recall.

 The article said that these ill effects are caused by vitamin B6 supplements, and not by fruits and vegetables.

 So you should stop taking these supplements and start eating fruits high in vitamin B6, such as Bananas, Mangoes, Tomatoes and Water Melons.


 For further info : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_B6

----------


## SKA

Yeah J.K. That's True. An overdose of B6 can and most likely will land you in a Coma and might even kill ya. A friend of mine's father has a dog who ate up a whole bottle of B6 tablets and ended up in Coma. He came out of it but now he's quite nervous and ovbersensative to light, sound and movement; This seems to indicate nerve damage. However you would, as a human, have to take HUGE ammounts of B6 to start running such risks so as long as you stick to the suggested dayly dose than you should be just fine. 

I have Vitamin B complex pills and had taken them once resulting in amazingly vivid dreams. Maybe I should try it again but then I might take it for a 1 week period together with Ginkgo Biloba and DL-phenylalanine capsules to further enhance my memory and concentration.

----------


## BohmaN

I've tried 125 mg before bed two times but no results. Should I take them in the middle of the night instead? After 5-6 hours of sleep?

----------


## Ranger85

Hello all

I dont want to kick any dead horses nor am I trying to rattle any cages. I was reading through this thread and I came across a post of someone saying that B6 is addictive and its not like other vitamins and you shouldnt just be taking them to incread recall. I found this interesting acticle and just wanted to share.

*"What you can do to overcome addictions?*

* Get professional help and guidance
* Deal with psychological issues with a psychotherapist
* Increase your intake of other nutrients 
Include a high strength B complex plus, pantothenic acid (B5) 500mg, vitamin B6 *100mg*, folic acid 1mg;vitamin C3 to 10g a day spread throughout the day.Take L-glutamine powder, 5g am and pm, plus enough essential fats including GLA, EPA and DHA and minerals including calcium, magnesium, potassium and zinc
Optimum nutrition during the first week of drug withdrawal can make all the difference. *Very large* amounts of Vitamin C, B vitamins, glutamine and other amino acids should be taken under supervision. Calcium and Magnesium are especially important because they can virtually eliminate the terrible cramping and nerve pain associated with opiate withdrawal. During this time 24 hour counselling support is essential. "

So to me this shows two things. Firstly, its a doctor recommending 100mg of a B vitamin, so if its safe to take anyway, why not? if it helps it helps if it dosnt it dosnt. Secondly, its being used as a remedy to addiction.

Anyway, I just stumbled on this and thought I'd share. If this info has already been shared please feel free to ignore me lol.  :smiley: 

Ranger

----------


## SKA

Just because a doctor recommends it doesn't mean it's safe. whatever "it"is. Think of all the kids being fed Amphetamines, A.K.A. Ritalin, to calm their ADHD temper... that's certainly not "right" from where I'm sitting allthough it is a socially and medically accepted  substance.

However I don't think Vitamin B6 can be addictive there is a rule fopr every substance: If you take ANYTHING inm the quest of achieving a goal you will become dependant on that substance for achieving your goal: Sleep medications will often leave you dependant on them for sleep, Recreational Drugs "to feel good" or "better" will only make you dependant on them to have a good time and I can see why someone might have said that about taking B6 for having memorable, vivid dreams too: taking any substance will eventually make your body/brain too lazy to do it by itself.

----------


## Ranger85

I agree with you actually, you raise a good point. Also I guess if you look at it in the light that you require it to increase your recall rather then training your mind to do it, you would become dependent in that sense as if you stopped taking it then you would lose your recall.

----------


## clarkkent

Yes some doctors aren't really uptodate with the latest studies and scientific research, unfortunately... 
it pays to investigate yourself these days..

----------


## tonythephatone

um... this is random... but GNC.com has a sale on 200mgx100 B6... 6.99 buy one get one free.. just put in your order quantity as 2 and one will show up free in your cart....

(ive heard 100 is safer to take daily.. but ive also heard smoking reduces the body's ability to absorb b6... and i kinda smoke alot...)

----------


## OmnipotentTitan

> Just because a doctor recommends it doesn't mean it's safe. whatever "it"is. Think of all the kids being fed Amphetamines, A.K.A. Ritalin, to calm their ADHD temper... that's certainly not "right" from where I'm sitting allthough it is a socially and medically accepted  substance.
> 
> However I don't think Vitamin B6 can be addictive there is a rule fopr every substance: If you take ANYTHING inm the quest of achieving a goal you will become dependant on that substance for achieving your goal: Sleep medications will often leave you dependant on them for sleep, Recreational Drugs "to feel good" or "better" will only make you dependant on them to have a good time and I can see why someone might have said that about taking B6 for having memorable, vivid dreams too: taking any substance will eventually make your body/brain too lazy to do it by itself.



Taking vitamins is good and one should take them for health all the time.

----------


## hankwheels

I bought some Vitamin B6 tablets today.  When should I take them?? When I'm in bed... or an hour before bed?.. two hours before??... etc ??

----------


## thisismylogin

Keep in mind that your body won't actually absorbe alot of the vitamin brands! thats why vitamin c doesn't work...companies like jamison sell vitamins and make millions yearly but the forms they sell them is not a form that your body can absorbe. try different brands... when it come to vitamins you really get what you pay for.

----------


## symbolist

b-6 is actually psychoactive

----------


## Feintingfox

Question: If you're planning to do a WBTB, would it be better to take the B6 before you go to sleep or after you wake up? Or both?

----------


## symbolist

> Question: If you're planning to do a WBTB, would it be better to take the B6 before you go to sleep or after you wake up? Or both?



before.

----------


## Terrorhawker

Are these the right ones?

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_de...tionid=1035783

They have B1, B3, B6 and B12.

----------


## tyrantt23

> Are these the right ones?
> 
> http://www.boots.com/shop/product_de...tionid=1035783
> 
> They have B1, B3, B6 and B12.



That looks like a B-complex vitamin. Those do contain vitamin B-6, but usually the amount of B-6 on the B-complex vitamins isn't enough to get the results that we dreamers are looking for.

B-complex vitamins might have only 2mg or 4mg of vitamin B-6. To induce more vivid dreams, you would need at least 25mg of B-6, best if around 50mg, up to 100mg.

It's a lot easier (and cheaper) to buy the specific vitamin B-6 and take one pill, as opposed to taking 20 pills of the B-complex vitamins to get the same result.

Here are a couple of sites that have the vitamin B-6:
GNC
Vitamin World
Amazon

----------


## Terrorhawker

I'm gonna go into boots or holland and barrett to see if they stock it, because I don't have a paypal so I can't order off the net.

----------


## Terrorhawker

I was just reading something and it says that the RDA of Vitamin B6 is 2mg.

Is it dangerous to take like 100mg a night?

----------


## tyrantt23

> I was just reading something and it says that the RDA of Vitamin B6 is 2mg.
> 
> Is it dangerous to take like 100mg a night?



Yes, its safe.

But...

It's best if you _don't_ take it every night, otherwise your body will grow used to it and you probably won't get the same dream results you once got. I usually take it for a couple of days, then stop taking it for a few more days. I only take it when I really want to see some results.  ::D: 

Also, you might want to check out The Pharmacy tutorial. It has a few other links about vitamin B-6 in there that you should find really helpful.

----------


## shotbirds

I bought a bottle of B-6 tablets at 100mg and was just wondering what the ideal time to take one?

----------


## tyrantt23

Right before you go to bed.  ::D: 

If you're planning on trying WBTB, then it's best to wait until you wake up, stay awake for however long you're planning, and then take it right before you go back to bed.

One 100mg tablet should do wonders already. That's the same dosage of the ones I have.

----------


## shotbirds

I also have a cup of hot chocolate and some of a hershey bar....that wouldn't be over doing it would it?

----------


## tyrantt23

If you're referring to overdoing it on the B-6, then no. Any B-6 that you take through food will always be in _very, very, very_ small amounts. I cannot emphasize the "very small amounts" enough.

For example, bananas which have a fairly large amount of B-6 compared to other foods, have only 0.68mg of B-6 per banana. So you'd have to eat, hmm... about 150 bananas to equal that one pill you're taking.  ::chuckle:: 

So no, you're not overdoing on the amount of B-6. If nothing else, the chocolate bar and hot chocolate will give you a very nice placebo effect boost that should help on your lucidity.  ::D: 

Good luck!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## shotbirds

I had no luck with that B6 vitamin, but I also fell asleep about 3-4 hours late, ofc last night had to be one of those "I can't fall asleep no matter what" nights.

----------


## tyrantt23

> I had no luck with that B6 vitamin, but I also fell asleep about 3-4 hours late, ofc last night had to be one of those "I can't fall asleep no matter what" nights.



For those nights it can always help to have a bit of Melatonin.  ::D:

----------


## Through the Looking Glass

> Try more of the B-6 and no milk.  Also, the sublingual B-6 is the way to go.  Let me know....



Well actually milk is considered a lucid food like chocolate or cheese so I don't know why no milk would help. I've been thinking about getting B6 but I want to achieve lucidity naturally.

----------


## shotbirds

Well i slept from 5-12 and remembered 5 dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## DigitalNinjaLee

I do not know if this is true, but i have time released B6.  so whenever i take it, i usually take it a lot earlier than when i go to bed. Maybe an hour or two.  My thinking of this is my metabolism will be able to process the B6 through my body while i am awake so i will have the effects in my sleep.  Is this right?  Or should i literally take it RIGHT before i go to bed?

----------


## erik212

I don't mean to be Mr. Pessimist, but couldn't taking B-6 partly be a placebo? It could go either way, either it does have an effect, but doubt overrules that, or it could not have an effect, but the belief causes an indirect change in dreams.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

I didn't see any b6 threads on the main page so I decided to bump this old one instead of making a new one. So I bought a 100 mg B6 supplement a few days ago and got a question about it. The first night I tried it, I took it about an hour before I went to bed and it took me over an hour to get to sleep. Can B6 keep you awake? From what i've read it seems that the effects of it are really immediate, maybe that's why I didn't notice any vivid dreams that night I tried it. Does anyone know how quickly it effects your dreams? I believe that taking it after a WBTB might be the best option.

----------


## Azathoth

Good, that you dug out this thread. 
Just started with Vitamin B6 two days ago. I bought a 100mg B1 + 100mg B6 complex at my pharmacy, and always took one pill before going to bed.
It seems to me, that my dreams are much more vivid and real, but take place much more "deeper" in my mind. Dont know how to explain this. I use to wake up several times in the night to put down notes about the dream i just had. This happens about 4 to 5 times the night. The dreams are always still very clear because i weak up in a soft "gradient" from dream to reality.
With B6 its totally different. When i woke up in the first morning i remembered nothing, but after a few moments i could remeber scenes and then actually 3 intense dreams i had that night. 
This is quite great, but i think that the increased vividness somehow challenges my mind stronger. I am so tied up in the dream that I wont become lucid.

----------


## EbbTide000

I love this great B6 thread.

My two-penny worth is to say that the B vitamins are water soluble and you pee them out every 3 hours. So a little often is the best way to go.

Vitamins E and D are fat soluble and stay in the fat reserves if the body a long time. You can keep taking fat soluble D And E and build up your reserves then stop taking them for weeks or months and live on your fat reserves.

But this does not apply to water soluble B6. 

So don't overdose, just take a little, 3 or more times a day.

----------


## EbbTide000

O.O.O.  K.K.K 
Ok (!!!)

I have been spending a lot of time in this great B6 thread and I even recommended and linked it on the IASD site. Just now this popped into my email box.

Dear Reader, 

Come on...you've got to love vitamin B-6. 

Your body certainly does. 

Your body puts B-6 to use in activating nearly 120 enzymes and 19 of your body's 20 amino acids. And all of that contributes to DNA repair, healthy immune, hormone, and cognitive functions, as well as prevention of heart disease, depression, kidney stones, and some cancers. 

Men, you have a special reason to love this valuable vitamin: B-6 has been shown to modify the way the prostate responds to testosterone. And that modification just might prolong your lives. 

----------------------------------------------------------- 
You can't go wrong 
----------------------------------------------------------- 

Research suggests that the B complex of vitamins have a preventive effect on the development and progression of prostate cancer. 

To investigate this link, a team from the Harvard School of Public Health looked at dietary habits of 525 men with prostate cancer. Survival over a period of 20 years was compared to the intake of four B vitamins: folate, riboflavin, B-6, and B-12. 

Results: Men with highest B-6 intake were significantly more likely to survive the two decades compared to men with the lowest intake of the vitamin. None of the other nutrients were linked to longer survival time. 

Most importantly, men with the best survival records were those who had localized-stage prostate cancer at the outset of the study and also had the highest B-6 intake. In other words, high levels of the vitamin were most effective when the cancer was newly diagnosed and had not yet spread beyond the prostate. 

Men who had the highest intake averaged 2.2 to 2.9 mg of B- 6 daily--about twice the recommended intake. 

So--pencils ready? Here's what your B-6 shopping list should look like... 

Bananas and chicken breast have particularly high levels of vitamin B6. Red meat, fish, beans, fruits, vegetables, and leafy greens are also good sources. 

Dr. Allan Spreen recommends 100 mg of B-6 daily, along with other B vitamins, of course, and magnesium. Dr. Spreen: "B- 6 is definitely more effective in the company of magnesium."

DreamViewers, it is the second article in this .

Oh, HECK, you have to sign up to look at these articles. Sorry, I like, always to send links to where I get stuff from, but I cant give you the link to my email account. But if you want to look at where I got the above info from you can sign-up here, it is free.

HSI e-Alert  Sign Up Today

but if you trust me then no need to sign up sign up. :smiley:

----------


## macha88

I've just bought a bottle of b6, with some 5htp and melatonin to go along with it. Going to try various combinations of them, i'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## Ayus

I wonder why you always take 100mg?!? I mean, i just boguht a Magnesium + B6 + B12 Complex and it has like 6mg B6 in it...thats over 400% of the needed daily intake...so isnt that enough?O.o

----------


## macha88

It's possible that not all of the b6 in the supplement is absorbed, so they give you more... Especially as B6 is water soluble.
But someone correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## Rathez

The point of taking B6 is that it works with tryptophan to create serotonin.  Our brains have a blood-barrier that stops certain things from going directly in our brain.

For example, melatonin can go directly into the brain, it is not blocked by the blood brain barrier. Serotonin however, cannot go directly into the brain, and requires some sort of by-pass to be able to get into it.

So we take B6 with tryptophan, and the 2 create serotonin.  This allows it to be able to go into the brain.

Serotonin WILL wake you up if you take it too early.  I would suggest taking it in the middle of the night when you wake up out of a dream or JUST before you go to bed.

----------


## Rathez

L-Tryptophan* Natures Answer to Prozac The "serotonin deficiency syndrome" is one of the most common and widespread disorders of human psychobiology in the modern world

Almost a required reading if you are interested in using B6 to lucid dream.  Explains the Blood-brain barrier, how tryptophan works, basically everything.

----------


## Erii

hey I know no one has replied to this for about a week or so, but if anyone reads this...
I bought some 100mg B6 last night,  and took it about 45 minutes before bed, I had one lucid dream, and remembered another long dream.
I got excited in the lucid dream, and woke up.

I have a question though, so what time should i take the b6 if I got to bed at around 10:30? I reach a deep REM cycle after around 5 hours after sleep.
could anyone tell me when to take the B6? thanks  :smiley:

----------


## SoulClaw

> Well There is 25% of your daily recommened value in propel i mean.
> 
> In propel there is 25% Vitamin B6
> The 25% is how much is in one bottle of your total daily value. So in other words drinking 4 bottles of propel will give you your daily recommened value of B6



If thats true, and you only need like 3-4 mg a day, that means theres about 1 mg of B6 in a bottle. very small.

----------


## youngjedi

Iv been taking 100mg tablets at night and it really helps with dream recall. The best dreams iv had are still with the stop smoking pills, more vivid than reality actually.

----------


## Ev

Guys taking 100mg B6 before bed, is doing this wrong. B6 is the energy in energy drinks. By taking it before bed you are ensuring you are going to have very restless sleep, especially if you had caffeine in the later part of the day. Plus it only works for ~2.5 hours, after that the dream recall goes back to normal.

The* correct way to take B6* is to go to sleep, drink half a glass of water or set an alarm to wake you up in the later part of the night.  This way your body has a chance to rest before you take B6. This is absolutely critical. Wake up after 4-5 hours and then do the following:

Take 50 mg of vitamin B6 (break the tablet in 2 if you have to) with half a glass of water. Limit this method to twice a week or it will lose its effect.

When taken in this way, there's a good chance that you will experience *spontaneous high lucidity* in your dreams. And I mean clear as day, epic lucidity. Power, control, ability to reenter dreams, especially if you take melatonin as a sleeping aid. The two synergy very well.

----------


## celestialelixir

> Guys taking 100mg B6 before bed, is doing this wrong. B6 is the energy in energy drinks. By taking it before bed you are ensuring you are going to have very restless sleep, especially if you had caffeine in the later part of the day. Plus it only works for ~2.5 hours, after that the dream recall goes back to normal.
> 
> The* correct way to take B6* is to go to sleep, drink half a glass of water or set an alarm to wake you up in the later part of the night.  This way your body has a chance to rest before you take B6. This is absolutely critical. Wake up after 4-5 hours and then do the following:
> 
> Take 50 mg of vitamin B6 (break the tablet in 2 if you have to) with half a glass of water. Limit this method to twice a week or it will lose its effect.
> 
> When taken in this way, there's a good chance that you will experience *spontaneous high lucidity* in your dreams. And I mean clear as day, epic lucidity. Power, control, ability to reenter dreams, especially if you take melatonin as a sleeping aid. The two synergy very well.



Yesterday I just started taking one 100mg B6 tablet before bed, and I didn't have any trouble falling asleep last night. Assuming I take it the "correct" way, will this do anything to affect how I become lucid without it? I guess I'm asking if your lucidity can become dependent on the B6.

----------

